# Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern



## Joachim (6. Okt. 2007)

Hallo User/innen!

Bevor ihr an der Umfrage teilnehmt, bitte ich euch, folgendes zu beachten:

Das Profilfeld "PLZ" kann bisher wie folgt ausgefüllt werden:

"12*** oder "1****" oder zB. eben so: "12345"

Nun möchten einige User aber, das ihr die PLZ künftig nur noch vollständig  angebt. Also so:

"12345"

Dazu möchte ich zu bedenken geben: Wir können zwar festlegen und kontrollieren, DAS ausgefüllt wird - aber nicht WAS eingetragen wird. Ob die PLZ als die richtige ist!

Ähnlich verhält es sich mit den Vornamen - es ist richtig, das es der Höflichkeit entspricht, wenn man sich nicht mit (zB.) "xschnullerx" vorstellt und grüßt, sondern mit (zB.) "Jahn" oder "Klaus K.".
Aber auch hier kann immer ein falscher Name angegeben werden.

Und Kontrollanrufe oder Personalausweiskopien werdet ihr doch nicht wirklich wollen?! 

Jetzt denkt darüber nach, und macht dann euer Kreuz.

Danke!


----------



## Conny (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Hallo,

ich denke, gerade das, was in letzter Zeit hier abgegangen ist, ist ein Paradebeispiel dafür, eben nicht persönliche Daten ohne Not jedem preiszugeben.
Wir reden unseren Kindern fast täglich in das Gewissen, dass keiner weiß, wer auf der anderen Seite sitzt und was er mit den Informationen macht  Wir sind hier im WWW!!! 
Beim Forumstreffen oder nach längerer Forumsbekanntschaft  Telefonnummern und Adressen auszutauschen ist etwas anderes.
Erinnert Ihr Euch an die Begeisterung einiger Nutzer Telefonterror veranstalten zu lassen : :crazy: ! Wir waren schon mal Telefon-Mobbing-Opfer eines 10 Jährigen!
Einige Witzbolde werden wir hier immer mit guten Ratschlägen versorgen müssen, die gibt es aber nur noch mit Bild


----------



## Mühle (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Hi,

was ist denn hier los :crazy: . 

Ich finde, es sollte schon alles freiwillig sein und so war es hier auch und so ist es richtig  .

Kontrollanrufe  

Ich finde wenn schon denn schon : Jeder sollte hier bei der Anmeldung seine Bankdaten und einige TAN-Nummern hinterlassen, ach und den Kontostand nicht vergessen  

liebe Grüße

Britta


----------



## Joachim (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

@all
Was hier los ist? Warum das ganze? Weils ein paar User unbedingt wissen wollen. 

@Conny
Geb dir voll und ganz Recht. 

@Britta
Warum so umständlich? Kreditkartennummer und fertig.


----------



## WERNER 02 (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Hi
Ich für meinen Teil heiße Werner, und es wäre mir ehrlich gesagt etwas zu blöde und zu umständlich all meine (möglichen) Nicks für die einzelnen Foren verwalten zu müssen. Ebenso bischen umständlich auch noch zusammenhängend zu schreiben unter den verschiedensten Nicks.
Auch ist mir wurscht ob Jemand nun meine Postleitzahl kennt oder auch nicht. Irgendwann und irgendwo, egal in welchem Forum, läßt man doch mehr raus als einem lieb ist. 
Und ob man nun mit oder ohne Postleitzahl verarscht wird,was spielt das für ne Rolle. Das gleiche in Rot mit den Userpics vom Teich. Was bringt so eine Teichaufnahme mit ner riesigen Teichoberfläche, aber nur einer fiktiven Tiefenangabe. Hier ist doch im Grunde nach wie vor das große Rätselraten angesagt.
Wer so oder so keine richtigen Angaben macht oder machen möchte,der ist doch eh selbst schuld, wenn er eben auch keine entsprechenden Antworten erhält.
Aber selbst das spielt keine wesentliche Rolle, denn man ist ja in mehreren Foren unterwegs und pickt sich doch sowieso nur die Antworten heraus, die man braucht, oder brauchen könnte.
Und oben stimme ich erst garnicht ab. Denn es ist mir wie gesagt wirklich schnuppe letztendlich.
Ich für meinen Teil mache Angaben, aber was andere machen, nun das ist ihr alleiniges Problem.: 
Ich treffe doch sowieso stets eine Auswahl, betreffs der Fragen, welche ich beantworten möchte.
Also was solls??!!

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Eugen (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Hi !

Kann es sein, dass ich hier im falschen Forum bin ??

Irgendwann fängt einer an und sagt, er gebe keine Tips mehr, wenn das Profil nicht stimmt bzw. keine PLZ angegeben wird.
Dann soll er es halt bleiben lassen.
Der nächste ("ewiger Nörgler") löscht einige seiner Bilder und Daten.
Na und !!!
Sind hier einige "ballaballa" oder von JTB bzw .org infiziert ??
Wenn ich etwas nicht nachvollziehen kann, lass ich 
a) eine Anwort bleiben
b) frag nach, ob alles so wirklich stimmt
c) und wenns mir zu blöd wird, halt ich mein ..... (fällt mir selber oft schwer )

Vielleicht ist es hier immer noch / schon wieder zu familiär.
Daran ist das Vorgängerforum gescheitert.
Wenn ich mir die "shoutbox" anschaue, hab ich so meine Bedenken. Es kann dort jeder mitlesen. Und wann ich aufstehe oder wann mir welcher Zahn gezogen wird - sorry - das muss nicht jeder wissen.

Die Mods machen ihre Sachen jedenfalls hervorragend.
Der Schwachsinnsthread bezüglich PLZ und Profil gehört auf jeden Fall in die Rubrik "Kinderkram" uä.

Wer mit mir streiten will:
Mein Name ist Eugen Wagner, 97877 Wertheim-Lindelbach
Einfach nur nach dem Apotheker fragen, mann(frau) erklärt dir den Weg.
Aber bitte warm anziehen, JTB hat auch schon gekniffen.

P.S.
Im Übrigen stimme ich Werner zu,
Viel Lärm um nichts.


----------



## graubart48 (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Hallo allen,
is doch klar das ich mit nein gestimt habe. denn ich denke wem ich sagen will wo ich wohne der wird es schon erfahren. Und dehnen die es nicht wissen.  na es wird doch bestimmt noch mal ein Teichtreffen geben.
ein schönes Wochenende
Erwin


----------



## Wilm (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Irgendwie verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr :crazy: 

Im wunderbaren WWW leben die Foren davon, dass die meisten Menschen nur virtuell sind. Klar, es ergeben sich recht schnell Kontakte, die über das Internet hinaus gehen, aber die Berührungsangst ist wesentlich größer, als wenn ich meinen kompletten Namen, meine Rufnummer und sonst noch etwas angeben muss. 
Bei der Postleitzahl reichen doch die ersten beiden Stellen um zu wissen, in welcher Region einer wohnt. 

Mit der PLZ erschlage ich zwar die Frage nach der Region, was manchmal nicht uninteressant ist, aber was ist mit den restlichen Daten? Kann einer die Teichgröße denn kontrollieren? Ein paar Zentimeter Tiefe machen das Volumen gleich schicker, Teichtuning mal anders. 

Wie auch im richtigen Leben trennt sich Spreu und Weizen einfach dadurch, wer hier weiter macht, oder nicht. 

Lasst das einfach so mit der Postleitzahlengeschichte  
Denn mit 37xxx = Göttingen kann man mehr anfangen als mit 37434 Gieboldehausen. Und unser Klima ist genauso, wie in der Nachbarstadt...

Mein Wort zum Sonntag...

Grüße aus dem Eichsfeld ( sollte man kennen),
 Wilm


----------



## katja (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir die "shoutbox" anschaue, hab ich so meine Bedenken. Es kann dort jeder mitlesen. Und wann ich aufstehe oder wann mir welcher Zahn gezogen wird - sorry - das muss nicht jeder wissen.




hallo eugen,

dass bei der shoutbox jeder mitlesen kann, ist den schreibenden sicher bewusst.
es muss vielleicht nicht jeder wissen, was wann los ist, aber dafür, dass du die "gespräche" dort daneben findest, weisst du ja ziemlich gut bescheid......


----------



## Joachim (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Morschen ...

@Eugen
 so ist es - vermutlich auch, was die Shoutbox angeht. Nur ists mit der, wie mit der "Büchse der Pandora", erstmal geöffnet ... 
Hat ja keiner ahnen können, das die Shoutbox mal als Chatersatz dienen wird. Denn solche Gespräche gabs ja auch früher schon, aber eben im Chat, wo es tatsächlich eben nicht "jeder" mitlesen konnte. 

@Wilm
"Lasst das einfach so mit der Postleitzahlengeschichte"
Auch meine Meinung - und scheinbar die einer größeren Zahl von Usern. 

Zumal ich mich nur wiederholen kann: die Angaben sind eh nicht auf Richtigkeit prüfbar und genau das ist der Punkt, warum die Diskussion darüber (und in gezeigter Heftigkeit) ja eigentlich so sinnlos ist. 
Die Abstimmung soll eben zeigen, das nicht ein oder mehrere Mods ihre Meinung durchdrücken sondern das wir sehrwohl versuchen Entscheidungen die die User im speziellen betreffen auch mit ihnen diskutieren. (Was wir auch in der Vergangenheit immer wieder getan haben! 
Vielleicht trägt das Ergebnis (die Umfrage läuft 31 Tage) ja endlich zur Lösung gewisser Streitigkeiten bei.


----------



## Thomas_H (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Salut,
also ich finde das halb so wilde.

Wir sind hier schließlich in nem Teich und Hobbyforum und nicht bei der Schuldnerberatung.

So Nicknamen mag ich überhaupt nicht, denn es ist nicht nur einmal passiert, dass man für die Anrede erstmal andere Beiträge recherchieren musste, um den Namen rauszufinden.

Die Telefonnummer gehört nicht ins Profil.
Ich hab auch meine echte Emailadresse angegeben und bekomme von hier jedenfalls keine Spams  

Darf doch hier jeder wissen, dass ich Thomas Holle heiße und in Düren wohne :


----------



## Chrisinger (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Morgen.

Ich finde das EHRLICHKEIT sehr wichtig ist .Wir sind doch ein ernstzunehmendes Forum?
Eine Selbsthilfegruppe!Oder nicht?!
Ich denke einfach das man ehrlich seien sollte,nur so kann man IHM/IHR notfalls helfen.Und das man Ihn/Sie mit dem Vornamen anspricht,ist für mich eine WICHTIGE UMGANGSFORM.Keine lust auf ein Thema zu antworten mit z.B "Hallo Koi_tus_eruptus".Na wem ist das noch bekannt?

PLZ hin oder her,wer es hier ernst meint,der hat keine Probleme damit seine Daten anzugeben,und auch seinen Vornamen!!!:crazy: Ist ja nicht so das über die Daten ne SCHUFA-prüfung erfolgt :crazy: : 

Ich hab für JA gestimmt! 

LG  Chris

P.s @Eugen,wenn dich das stört was du in der Shoutbox liest,dann schau weg!!!!!!


----------



## Joachim (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

 

Wie wäre es mit folgendem Vorschlag:

Alle die für JA gestimmt haben oder noch stimmen antworten bei Usern, die ihre PLZ und Vornamen eingetragen haben. Und alle die mit NEIN gestimmt haben oder noch stimmen, weiterhin bei allen Usern.  
Dann haben alle sich wieder  und gut ist?! :beeten: 


Ich hätte da mal noch eine (oder mehrere  ) Fragen:
Was möchte die JA-Gruppe mit denen machen, die nicht gewillt sind ihre PLZ (oder irgendeine) einzutragen und/oder ihren (oder irgendeinen) Vornamen anzugeben? 
Mit Hinweis-Popups zuschütten? Auf den Ignore-Button drücken? Oder gar aus dem Forum sperren?

Und was ist mit Usern, die ihre Mailadresse unsichtbar geschaltet haben? Was sind das für Menschen? Was haben diese vor uns zu verbergen? Meinen sie es vielleicht gar nicht ehrlich mit uns hier? 

Wo bitte soll das hinführen?  
Bin ich ein "ehrlicher" User, wenn ich die PLZ einer Nachbargemeinde angebe, mir einen Vornamen ausdenke und mit dem Vornamen eine Mailadresse bei nem Freemailer anlege? Bin ich es dann würdig, eine Antwort zu bekommen?

Leute - zum letzten mal (versprochen   ) die Profildaten sind nicht überprüfbar ohne Methoden anzuwenden, die (hoffentlich :beeten:  ) keinem von euch wirklich gefallen. Nur noch Mailadressen von bestimmten Providern, Kontrollanrufe, Personalausweiskopie oder ne Empfehlung von nem Stammuser.

@Mods
Es darf hier jeder seine Meinung haben, und diese auch äußern - oder darf ich mir nun alleine die Finger wundt schreiben? 

Edit:
@Chris
Das mit der Shoutbox ist so ne Sache - wir hatten auch mal für den Betrieblichen Zweck auf allen Maschinen CB-Funk. Den haben wir aber relativ schnell wieder abgeschaft, weil man immer öfter Dinge mit anhören musste, die man gar nich wissen wollte.  
Es ist weniger ein Problem was geschrieben wird (in der Shoutbox) sonder eher (denke ich) der Platz an dem es steht. Als solche Sachen noch im Chat geschrieben worden hat sich keiner gestört gefühlt, denn man musste sich ja extra anmelden/einloggen...


----------



## Badener (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Hallo zusammen,
warum soll es nicht jedem selbst überlassen bleiben in welchem Umfang er persönliche Daten ins Forum oder www. stellen will ?? 
Jedem von uns bleibt es doch frei ob er einem User antwortet, der ziemlich anonym hier im Forum unterwegs ist. Wenn mir einer zu anonym ist, dann lass ich es halt bleiben Ihm zu antworten. : 
Ich für meinen Teil finde es gut andere User mit dem Vorname anzureden, hab auch keine Probleme damit meine Postleitzahl anzugeben. Solange ich freiwillige Angaben machen kann ist es o.K. Wenn mich jemand zu etwas zwingt, was ich nicht will hab ich ein großes Problem damit.  
Wenn man Menschen seinen Willen aufzwängen will hat das was mit Intoleranz zu tun. 

Ich bin gegen eine generelle Postleitzahlen-Pflicht.


----------



## Thomas_H (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Zwingen gilt natürlich nicht : 

Ich meine, es muss schon jedem selbst überlassen bleiben, ob er seinen wahren Namen preisgibt- oder nicht.

Es ist auch OK, wenn man als Nick z.B. wie gerade "Badener" benutzt und unten in der Signatur dann "Micha" drinstehen hat.

So weiß man wenigstens, wem man da gerade antwortet. 

Wenn der natürlich eben z.B. nicht Micha heißt, dann ist es auch egal.
Es ist dann eben der Micha :


... Edit:
Vielleicht hätte Jochim das Pflicht unterstreichen und Gross schreiben sollen.
Pflicht ?- Nee


----------



## Chrisinger (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte da mal noch eine (oder mehrere  ) Fragen:
> Was möchte die JA-Gruppe mit denen machen, die nicht gewillt sind ihre PLZ (oder irgendeine) einzutragen und/oder ihren (oder irgendeinen) Vornamen anzugeben?
> Mit Hinweis-Popups zuschütten? Auf den Ignore-Button drücken? Oder gar aus dem Forum sperren?





Ich denke nicht das es darum geht diese User zu sperren oder zu Ignorieren .Ich appelliere an das Menschliche:beeten: 
Es hat einfach was mit anstand zu tun.Dieses Forum ist eines der bessten die ich kenne.Ich bin in einigen Terrarium-Foren unterwegs,mit rüden umgangsformen und teils auch beleidigungen,liegt wahrscheinlich auch am jüngeren Puplikum.
Aber wir sind doch alle erwachsene Menschen,und die pflegen nun mal andere umgangsformen!Oder etwa nicht?!

Deswegen sollte es nicht zu viel verlangt sein, richtige und vollständige Angaben zu machen. 

LG Chris


----------



## Joachim (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

... öhm, ihr habt aber schon gelesen, das es in der Abstimmung um die "Pflicht" geht und nicht um die "Bitte" es doch vollständig anzugeben?! 

Die NEIN-Abstimmer sind ja nicht gegen eine Angabe der vollständigen PLZ im Profil - sie sind ledigilich gegen einen Zwang, eine "Pflicht" das zu tun. 

Wenn es um eine "Bitte" ginge, hätte ich auch mit JA gestimmt. Aber es geht um die "Pflicht" also den Zwang es bekannt zu geben. Und da hab auch ich mit NEIN gestimmt.
Wie Thomas oben schrieb:
"Wenn der natürlich eben z.B. nicht Micha heißt, dann ist es auch egal.
Es ist dann eben der Micha"
Was nützt euch die PLZ und ein Vorname, wenn doch alles gelogen war. 

Noch dazu ging es den Initiatoren des ganzen Trubels auch nicht um die "Bitte" sondern um den Zwang ...

Edit:
@Thomas
Hatte mir schon gedacht, das du "Pflicht" irgendwie überlesen hattest.  Mal schaun, ob ichs fett oder rot oder beides machen kann ...  

Edit2:
@Thomas
Ist nun rot und fett - besser?


----------



## Thomas_H (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

So ist es Joachim  

*Eine Bitte aber an die Verweigerer:*

*Dann aber bitte wenigstens nicht in die Karte eintragen !!!* :crazy: 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/membermap.php

Sonst sucht man einen Teichnachbarn, den es dort gar nicht gibt 

Edit:
Unterstreichen Joachim;- soll ja MUSS heißen


----------



## Joachim (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Thomas, die Membermap ist noch ne ganz andere Baustelle - aber auch dort kann man nur "bitten" richtige Angaben zu machen, wenn mans denn macht.

Es gab auch schon mal Überlegungen die Membermap jedes Jahr einmal zu leeren und um neuen Eintrag zu bitten, damit "Karteileichen" nicht die Membermap blockieren ... aber dazu gibts erst nach dieser Abstimmung ne Umfrage.


----------



## zaphod (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Hallo,
wie vielleicht einigen anderen entgeht auch mir der Sinn des Ganzen. 
Wenn ich mich irgendwo neu anmelde, tue ich das zumeist nur, wenn ich keine oder nicht allzuviele persönliche Daten preisgeben muss. Ich weiß schließlich vorher nie, wo ich letztenendes gelandet bin. Wird alles mögliche verlangt, gebe ich wenn möglich Fantasiedaten an - wenn nicht, bleibe ich der Seite künftig fern. Habe ich dann nach einiger Zeit das Gefühl, dort gut aufgehoben zu sein, korrigiere ich meine Daten soweit ich das mit meinen eigenen Datenschutzbestimmungen vereinbaren kann. 

In diesem Fall wäre es natürlich Blödsinn, Teichgröße oder Ähnliches zu verschönern (oder falsch oder nicht auszufüllen - darum ging es ja auch zumindest am Anfang dieser Diskussion), jedoch jedem sein Alter, Adresse, Name, Telefon usw. unter die __ Nase zu reiben, halte ich für bedenklich. Es gibt in der virtuellen Welt mindestens genausoviele Datensammler wie in der realen und niemand weiß, wozu diese Daten mißbraucht werden.
Als Beispiel könnte man einfach mal ein paar Userdaten sammeln, sich unter deren Daten in einem anderen Forum anmelden und dort mal richtig die Sau rauslassen. Oder vielleicht die Daten in Mailinglisten eintragen, das gäbe jeden Tag schön viele und nette E-Mails. Oder vielleicht mal online in deren Namen 100 Pizzen oder 20 Kg Viagra per Nachnahme bestellen. 
Solcherlei Ärger bleibt man fern, indem man eben nicht alles Persönliche veröffentlicht. 

Zitat von Chris:
"P.s @Eugen,wenn dich das stört was du in der Shoutbox liest,dann schau weg!!!!!!"

Richtig - und jedem Schreiber sollte doch klar sein, dass hier jeder mitlesen kann.
Aber genauso sollte jeder, den es stört, dass jemand sein Profil unzureichend ausgefüllt hat, ebenso wegschauen oder besser die betreffenden User per PN um Korrektur bitten - und nicht öffentlich angreifen (und damit ganz nebenbei das ursprüngliche Thema zunichte machen).

Ebenso fraglich finde ich das öffentliche Anprangern mancher User ("Was ist mit .... passiert?") - wenn man Fragen zum Befinden einer Person hat, kann man dies ebenso privat erledigen, muss die Leute nicht in die Ecke drängen und andere dazu motivieren, mit drauf los zu ballern... auf diese Weise entstehen dann solch überflüssige Diskussionen wie diese hier...

Von mir ein klares NEIN zur Pflicht - denn die PLZ wird dann nur der Anfang sein...


----------



## Thomas_H (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Ich sehe schon Klaas  



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir ein klares NEIN zur Pflicht - denn die PLZ wird dann nur der Anfang sein...




Du bist auch kein Anhänger von Schäuble


----------



## jochen (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Hallo,

In meinen Profil steht schon von Anfang an 963**,

genau wie als Abschiedsgruß,

nette Grüße aus dem Frankenwald,

das dürfte ja genügen,

wenn für mich in einen Forum, welchen auch immer, so etwas zur Pflicht wird,
war ich am längsten User in diesen Forum.

Zu den Nicknames,

da bin ich der Meinung das sich jeder in einem Beitrag zum Gruß und zur Verabschiedung mit den Namen, wie er auch im normalen Leben genannt wird meldet.

User Namen gehen natürlich nicht immer,

denn josef1, und Josef2 weiterführend bis Josef12 wäre ja auch irgendwie komisch.

Jochen....<<< der eigentlich Joachim laut Urkunde heißt, doch das sagt kein Mensch zu mir...


----------



## Joachim (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

@Klaas
 Problem erkannt! 

@Jochen
Du also auch ein "Joachim"? Wusste ich gar nicht - oller Lüchner... ( <-- war ein Scherz! )    Mein Vater ist auch so einer, ein Joachim, den se Jochen rufen. 
Tja, ich hab ja auch nen Spitznamen, aber tut hier nüx zur Sache.


----------



## Conny (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Hallo,

da ich bei uns an der Schule an einer AG "Neue Medien" mitarbeite, möchte ich speziel an die "Pflichtangaben-Befürworter" appelieren: Es gibt hier auch Eltern, die Ihr eigenes WWW-Verhalten, auch Ihren Kindern erlauben. Das was Du Eugen getan hast, Deine ganz persönlichen Daten preiszugeben, kann für ein Kind tödlich sein! Glaubt denn hier einer, wir sind hier auf der Forums-Insel der Glücksseeligen? Auch hier werden Perverse vorbeischauen!

Hier einige Links zum Nachlesen: 

- defekter Link entfernt -

http://www.klicksafe.de

Polizei


----------



## Thomas_H (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Oh doch  



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, ich hab ja auch nen Spitznamen, aber tut hier nüx zur Sache.



Jetzt sind wir neugierig


----------



## Dr.J (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Hallo,

PLZ oder andere persönliche Angaben zur Pflicht zu machen, halte ich für absolut unnötig. Deshalb mein NEIN.

Wie schon Joachim und Andere sagten: Das Problem ist die Korrektheit und die nicht vorhandene Möglichkeit der Überprüfung. Mich nerven schon auf anderen Seiten im WWW diese Pflichtangaben bzgl. Adresse, ......

Was die Angaben im Teichprofil betreffen, so ist es auch dort jedem selbst überlassen richtige Angaben zu machen. Ein "Tunen" der Werte ist Selbstbetrug. Wer will, dass man ihm hilft, sollte auch präzise Angaben im Teichprofil machen, sonst läuft die Hilfe in die falsche Richtung. Zu sehen an vielen Beiträgen, wo erst durch mehrmaliges Nachfragen Informationen bzgl. Teichprofil kommen. Hier ist bestimmt noch was zu Verbessern. Vielleicht sollte man auch neue Mitglieder auf die Wichtigkeit eines solchen korrekten Teichprofiles hinweisen, besonders wenn sie Hilfe benötigen.

Fazit: Persönliche Angaben sollen freiwillig bleiben, Teichprofile sollten von jedem gewissenhaft ausgefüllt werden.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Hi,

ich kann in der ganzen Diskussion kein einziges akzeptables oder verständliches Argument entdecken, welches gegen eine freiwillige Angabe der gesamten PLZ spricht. 
Datenschutz, mit dem ich täglich zu tun habe, ist das lächerlichste Gegenargument. Mehr dazu gerne auf Anfrage, aber nicht jetzt um den Beitrag nicht endlos werden zu lassen.

Ich sehe nur Vorteile, wie einige schon beschrieben. Wenn ich nach 12345 Abach in Urlaub fahre und sehe, daß in 12344 Bbach Kollege X aus'm Forum wohnt, würde ich den gerne mal besuchen. Genauso kann mich jeder in 22177 Hamburg besuchen, wenn er mal in der Nähe ist, wie einige ja schon getan haben. Zeit fürn kühles Bier und ne gute Brotzeit hab ich immer...

Welchen Sinn machen dann die Heimlichkeiten ?? Was habe ich davon ?? Nichts... aber ich bin der Größte...(warum auch immer).
Von mir aus kann jeder machen was er will....

Ich jedenfalls oute mich mal. Ich hab bei meiner Anmeldung auch "heimatlos..." angeklickt und nur 22*** als PLZ angegeben. Gut, daß man durch so eine Diskussion mal darüber nachdenkt......


daher korrigiere ich dies jetzt !!!​
So nun bin ich nicht mehr heimatlos und jeder kann wissen wo ich ungefähr wohne...

Das wars für mich...


----------



## Chrisinger (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Man man man.

Ich verstehe echt nicht,warum man seine PLZ nicht eitragen sollte/muss.Ich habe es auch verstanden,das es hier um das *MUSS*geht,aber manche tragen sie ja garnicht ein.
Es ist doch der Sinn eines jeden Forum zu helfen?!Und wenn jemand im Norden wohnt,mit ganz anderen klimatischen verhältnissen wie im Süden,dann spielt das schon eine rolle.Und ich möchte IHN/SIE dann nicht noch nach seiner PLZ oder nächsten Stadt fragen.Es geht hier lediglich um die Plz und keine Telenummer oder Nachname usw.

Was ist mit Euren E-mail providern?Da müsst ihr Sie angeben.Die Datenschutz bestimmungen "Jucken" da keinen.Da ist man Gläsern.Natürlich könnt ihr da auch falsche angaben machen.Aber da verstehe ich es wenigstens,weil da grosse Firmen dahinterstehen,die mit Adressen handeln!!!!


Leute das ist ein Teichforum von Usern für Usern.

Mehr hab ich dazu nicht zu sagen................:crazy: 

LG Chris


----------



## jochen (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Hallo nochmal,



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Teichprofile sollten von jedem gewissenhaft ausgefüllt werden.



Der Meinung bin ich natürlich auch, habs versäumt zum tippseln.


----------



## Doris (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Hallihallo allerseits

Ich habe genau wie Graubart Erwin mit NEIN gestimmt, obwohl ich meine ganze PLZ angegeben habe. Obendrein kann man in der Mitgliederkarte sehen, daß ich aus Rieste komme und in meiner Signatur grüße ich vom Alfsee. Da habe ich keine Probleme mit.
Für solche, die etwas vorsichtiger sind, gibt es ja immer noch die Möglichkeit sich per pn auszutauschen. (z.B. wenn es um Nachbarschaftshilfe geht)


----------



## Joachim (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

@Jo
Gegen eine "freiwillige" Angabe hat ja wohl keiner hier was - aber wenn etwas Pflicht ist, dann ists nicht mehr freiwillig. Und daran scheiden sich die Geister ... 

Edit:
@Doris
 so isses.


----------



## Dodi (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Hallo zusammen!

Soderle, dann will ich auch mal:
Bei der Umfrage habe ich auch entschieden mit NEIN geantwortet, denn ich bin der Meinung, dass man keinen zu Angaben zwingen darf, die er u. U. nicht machen möchte.

Ich habe allerdings von Anfang an in meinem Profil die komplette Postleitzahl angegeben und sehe in der genauen Angabe keinen Grund, sich um Datenschutz Gedanken zu machen. 
*Was nützt einem Außenstehenden das Wissen, dass die "Dodi aus 22177 Hamburg" kommt? Was kann er damit überhaupt anfangen?*

Lediglich hier im Forum ist diese Angabe relevant, um sich ggf. mit jemanden aus der Nachbarschaft treffen zu können, sei es zum Erfahrungsaustausch oder nur zum netten Plaudern.

Was die "Nick-Names" anbelangt: 
Ist schon manchmal abenteuerlich, was für Nick's sich hier einige haben einfallen lassen - aber ist deren Sache. Einen "richtigen" Namen zum ansprechen sollte aber jeder angeben - ich finde, es ist eine Zumutung, jemanden z. B. mit "WUSEL11234956" ansprechen zu müssen...


Liebe Grüße aus Hamburg,
Dodi - die eigentlich Doris heisst, aber ebenfalls nie so genannt wird...


----------



## zaphod (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Hallo, 
nochmal zum Thema Datenschutz:


			
				Chrisinger schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht hier lediglich um die Plz und keine Telenummer oder Nachname usw.


Sorry Christopher, wenn ich jetzt gerade Dich rausgepickt habe, das war nur Zufall, ich hätte wahrscheinlich auch bei jedem andern nachforschen können. 
Es hat ca. 5 Minuten gekostet, anhand Deiner im Profil angegebenen Daten Deinen vollständigen Namen, Wohnort (wenn ich Lust hätte, käme ich auch auch an Deine Straße und Hausnummer), Deine gmx-E-Mail, Deine private Telefon- sowie Handynummer und einige Deiner Hobbies herauszufinden. 


			
				Jo-Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Datenschutz, mit dem ich täglich zu tun habe, ist das lächerlichste Gegenargument.


Und nu?
Führt man Daten aus verschiedenen Quellen zusammen, wirkt das in manchen Fällen nicht mehr ganz so lächerlich - oder?


----------



## Conny (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Hallo Klaas,

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele! 

Genau darum geht es! Wir hinterlassen im WWW eine Datenautobahn!


----------



## katja (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> nochmal zum Thema Datenschutz:
> 
> 
> Es hat ca. 5 Minuten gekostet, anhand Deiner im Profil angegebenen Daten Deinen vollständigen Namen, Wohnort (wenn ich Lust hätte, käme ich auch auch an Deine Straße und Hausnummer), Deine gmx-E-Mail, Deine private Telefon- sowie Handynummer und einige Deiner Hobbies herauszufinden.




also auch wenn ich mit nein gestimmt habe, meine plz stimmt und ich heiße auch tatsächlich katja!
würde mich schon interessieren, wie du mit diesen angaben meinen nachnamen, meine straße sowie meine telefonnummer rausbekommen willst!  

falls du es dann geschafft hast, ruf mich doch  mal an!


----------



## Holger1969 (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> nochmal zum Thema Datenschutz:
> 
> Sorry Christopher, wenn ich jetzt gerade Dich rausgepickt habe, das war nur Zufall, ich hätte wahrscheinlich auch bei jedem andern nachforschen können.
> ...



vg
holger


Ja und dann? Ich verstehe die Problematik nicht so ganz. Ich stehe doch im Telefonbuch. Jede in Deutschland verfügbare Telefonauskunft gibt bereitwillig meine Telfonnummer heraus. Will mir jemand etwas böses, kann er das auch tun, ob nun in einem Forum oder in meiner Umgebung. Zwanzig Pizzen nach Hause geliefert zu bekommen nervt genauso wie irgendwelche Spam- Mails oder Verkaufsanrufe oder oder oder..... Ich finde Datenschutz ist in gewisser Weise sicher wichtig aber man sollte die Kirche im Dorf lassen. 
Natürlich kannst du über Benutzerkonten, Beiträge oder sonstiges irgendwelche Daten der User herausbekommen, die Frage ist nur was das bringen soll? Einkaufen kannst du damit sicher nicht, Kontodaten, Kreditkartennummer und ähnliches poste ich und andere sicher nicht....


----------



## Chrisinger (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> nochmal zum Thema Datenschutz:
> 
> Sorry Christopher, wenn ich jetzt gerade Dich rausgepickt habe, das war nur Zufall, ich hätte wahrscheinlich auch bei jedem andern nachforschen können.
> Es hat ca. 5 Minuten gekostet, anhand Deiner im Profil angegebenen Daten Deinen vollständigen Namen, Wohnort (wenn ich Lust hätte, käme ich auch auch an Deine Straße und Hausnummer), Deine gmx-E-Mail, Deine private Telefon- sowie Handynummer und einige Deiner Hobbies herauszufinden.



Hab ich kein problem damit.

Wenn man will kann man über jeden hier viel rausfinden,mit oder ohne Plz.

Mit eine paar tricks,ist alles möglich.

Deswegen würde ich nie in Chats oder Foren meine Messengernummer angeben.Hab sowieso keinen!



Lg Chris


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Hi,

genauso hab ich mir's vorgestellt....

Thema Datenschutz ... und schon sind wir alle ganz toll sensibel und ängstigen uns.... Geheimnis !!!

Über mein Profil kann jeder meine Adresse und TelNr. und und rausfinden. Schließlich ist dort ja meine Homepage  angegeben... und da steht alles drin. Wenn man dann nochmehr wissen will fragt man bei Who is Who nach und da findet man dann Alter, Kinder, Schulbildung, Titel, Hobbys usw. Dann schaut man nochmal Google Earth und dann.....und dann....

Übrigens egal was im Profil steht... in 5-10 Minuten habe ich ebenfalls alle Daten von anderen Usern.... ist ja mein Job.

.... und jetzt ??? ... fangen wir wieder bei Null an ??


----------



## Chrisinger (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*



			
				Jo-Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> genauso hab ich mir's vorgestellt....
> 
> ...





genau so ist es Jo!


Selbst wenn es nicht dein job wäre,dann kann selbst jeder Laie diese Daten verwenden,und findet alles.Das ist halt nun mal das WWW.

LG Chris


----------



## zaphod (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Hallo, 

natürlich steht (fast) jeder im Telefonbuch und bis auf die nervigen "Sie haben gewonnen"-Anrufe passiert ja meistens nichts Dramatisches mit diesen Daten (es sei denn, man lässt sich auf diese Spielchen ein...). Sie sind auch völlig wertlos. 
Anders sieht es aus, wenn man weitere Daten wie Kaufverhalten (EC-, Payback-Karten usw.), Surfverhalten (IP-Adresssen und viele weitere hinterlassene Spuren) und/oder Interessen mit den Adressdaten im Zusammenhang sieht - diese sind bares Geld wert. 

Es bleibt jedem überlassen, inwieweit er darin eine Gefahr sieht, seine Daten preiszugeben - genauso sollte es jedem selbst überlassen bleiben, diese Daten nicht veröffentlichen zu wollen. Darum geht es. 
Die einen möchten vielleicht mit Produkt-Werbung zugemüllt werden, die genau auf ihre Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten ist, die anderen möchten davon verschont bleiben. 
Mit den Daten können sicher auch finstere Gemüter etwas anfangen. Mal angenommen, ich verabschiede mich hier mal für 2 Wochen in Urlaub, kurz vorher hab ich noch meine neueste, schweineteure Filteranlage (oder meine neuen importierten Kois) präsentiert, für die ich ein Jahr lang gespart hab, komme aus dem Urlaub zurück und alles ist wech - zugegeben, nicht alltäglich aber dennoch möglich. Nein, ich möchte keinem hier solche Absichten unterstellen, aber als böser Bub hat man sich schnell mal irgendwo angemeldet und über lohnende Quellen informiert. Und nein, wenn  jetzt jemandem Filter oder Fische fehlen sollten, ich wars nicht! 

Es geht hier nicht um das Lüften großer Geheimnisse. Jeder hinterlässt virtuelle und reale Spuren, das sollte doch klar sein. 
Bewegt man sich aber etwas vorsichtiger, wird die hinterlassene Fährte schwerer lesbar - somit ist auch die Chance, erlegt zu werden, geringer. 
Oder anders gesagt:
Ich weiß genau, dass meine Haustür kein Hindernis für einen Einbrecher ist - aber lass ich sie deswegen einladend offen stehen, um noch mehr Leute darauf aufmerksam zu machen? 

Übrigens leide ich nicht unter Verfolgungswahn...

Edit: aber das ursprüngliche Thema war ja nicht so speziell, vielleicht lieber zurück zu diesem...


----------



## Juleli (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Tja - ganz zu Anfang stand hier mal was von der "Büchse der Pandora" und ich hoffe, dass mittlerweile beim zweiten Öffnen der besagten Büchse die Hoffnung mit herausgelassen wurde.

Meine Meinung zu der PLZ-Sache?
Meine Eltern (sie würden die Geschädigten sein), wollen ihre PLZ nicht im Internet haben. Das ist für mich verständlich und deshalb habe ich nur die ersten zwei Ziffern angegeben.
Würde es Pflicht, wäre ich weg oder würde eine PLZ aus der näheren oder ferneren Umgebung angeben. Es wäre also eine Lüge.
Dazu meine Frage: wieso unzählige User zu einer Lüge zwingen, wenn es unnötig ist? Die Region reicht aus.
Wenn jemand in Hamburg, Berlin, Köln oder sonstwo lebt, ist die Sache mit der PLZ nicht ganz so schlimm, als wohnte jemand in einem kleinen Ort mit nur einer PLZ, wo man ganz ganz einfach zu finden ist.

Beispiel: Dodi (Doris) aus 22177 Hamburg = 526 Ergebnisse bei "www.dasoertliche.de".

Da die richtige Doris herauszufinden ist schwer! Bei mir wäre die Sache einfacher! That´s the problem!
Es ist einfach eine gewisse Sache des Eigenschutzes gegenüber Leuten, die nicht an Teichen, sondern an Adressen orientiert sind.

Ich wohne in der Nähe von Naturagart und das reicht aus! Es ist das 49-er-Gebiet und das reicht aus!
Wer mehr möchte, braucht sich nicht mit mir zu unterhalten!


----------



## Digicat (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

So nun will ich auch mal meinen Senf zu dem Thema abgeben  

Mein Name ist Helmut J. *** 

Jeder der Hilfe braucht kann mich per Post oder per Tel. oder per Skype oder per E-Mail erreichen.

Postleitzahl: wenn ich helfen will, is es wurscht welche Ptlz die/der Jenige hat.

Nick-Name: Ich selbst habe mich von Anfang meiner Forumsmitgliedschaften "Digicat" genannt = erste Digicam DIGI, CAT = wir hatten ein Katzentrio (ein Wurf = leider ist eine davon nicht mehr unter uns).
Aber wenn ich das Heute nochmals machen würde, würde ich mich mit "Helmut" anmelden, das erspart einiges. 

Verstehe die ganze Angst um die Anonymität nicht  

Wer im www. unterwegs ist, ist "Gläsern", da kannst machen was du willst.

Zur Abstimmung: 
Joachim das mußtest du machen, aber du wirst nie die Wahrheit erfahren. 

LEIDER !!!!!

Die Menschen (User) sind nur so Ehrlich wie Sie es wollen und nicht Du.

Habe nicht abgestimmt, da es meiner Ansicht für aufrichtige, ehrliche Menschen nicht notwendig ist, über so eine "Nichtigkeit" Stimme zu ergreifen.

Liebe Grüsse aus dem sonnigen Grünbach am Schneeberg
Helmut

Ps.: Ich in mir bewußt das meine E-Mail-Adr. und meine Tel.-Nr. hier nichts im Beitrag zu Suchen haben (Admin & Mod) aber das Thema hat es erfordert.

_***Edit by Annett: Auf Helmuts Wunsch dann doch die ganzen Daten entfernt. _


----------



## Joachim (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

@Helmut
Ich versteh grad nur Bahnhof  
Wie meinst du das:
"Joachim das mußtest du machen, aber du wirst nie die Wahrheit erfahren."

Ich "musste" nur in sofern etwas, als das ich diese Umfrage gestartet habe, in der Hoffnung, das man sich hinterher nicht mehr die Köppe einschlägt und das nicht wieder einer daher kommt und meint, ich spiele mich zum Cheffe auf, wenn ich nicht die User frage sondern so handele, wie unter den Mods abgesprochen.

Aber man kanns halt nie allen recht machen ... 

Übrigens würde ich meine Mailadresse im Normalfall nicht so öffentlich hinstellen, da sich jeder Spider/Crawler über solch ein Angebot freut und in der Regel mit Massen von Spam sich bedankt.


----------



## Digicat (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Serus Joachim

Vielleicht habe ich mich etwas unverständlich ausgedrückt:



> Ich "musste" nur in sofern etwas, als das ich diese Umfrage gestartet habe, in der Hoffnung, das man sich hinterher nicht mehr die Köppe einschlägt und das nicht wieder einer daher kommt und meint, ich spiele mich zum Cheffe auf, wenn ich nicht die User frage sondern so handele, wie unter den Mods abgesprochen



Mit "müssen" meinte ich um die "Gemeinschaft" etwas im Zaum zu halten (Ausarten der Meinungen). War nicht gegen Dich persönlich gerichtet  .

Cheffe, nein, dazu kenne ich dich schon lange genug, kenne dich immer als hilfsbereiten Freund, der hilft wo es nur geht 

In diesem Sinne, 

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Ach, ja, wegen E-Mail-Adr., habe kein Prob damit (auch wenn ich über die Gefahr der Spam weis) löschen geht immer


----------



## jochen (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Hallo,



			
				Juleli schrieb:
			
		

> Die Region reicht aus.
> Wenn jemand in Hamburg, Berlin, Köln oder sonstwo lebt, ist die Sache mit der PLZ nicht ganz so schlimm, als wohnte jemand in einem kleinen Ort mit nur einer PLZ, wo man ganz ganz einfach zu finden ist.



und wo jeder jeden kennt,

Genauso sehe ich das,
hat nichts mit Internet zu tun,
viele Stadtmenschen werden das nicht verstehen,

aber so ein Dorfgetratsche wie es sich viele User in Großstädten nicht vorstellen könnten geht mir unheimlich auf den Senkel.

Zuletzt steht die halbe Gemeinde am Teich und möchte in bestaunen.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Hi Leute,

@ digicat: Hi Helmut, ich widme dir noch eben schnell einen Nachruf. Warst ein netter Kumpel. Schade daß dies nun dein letzter Beitrag war.... 

Finde es echt schade nichts mehr von dir zu hören. Du hättest dir wirklich vor dem schreiben erstmal den Thread durchlesen sollen. Mit deiner Freizeit ist es ja nun endgültig leider vorbei...:schizo 

Du wirst von Spam überflutet, dein Telefon steht mit Werbeanrufen nicht mehr still, Mobbing volles Rohr, Telefonterror, Drückerkolonnen jeglicher Art stehen vor deiner Tür, Geheimdienste, Mafia belauern dich und falls du mal in Urlaub fährst werden dir alle Kois geklaut und was vielleicht noch schlimmer ist deine Biervorräte..... eins ist klar.. fürs Forum hast du keine Zeit mehr !! 

Ich kann dir nur noch empfehlen mach ein Schild vor dein Haus "Vertreter, Drücker, Bettler, Geheimdienste, Einbrecher etc. bitte Hintereingang benutzen !!"
Da du eh keine Zeit mehr hast zur Arbeit oder so zu gehen, weil du nur noch auf dein Haus und Grundstück aufpassen mußt, könntest du da ja ne Würstchenbude vorm Haus aufmachen.... und deinen Ruin, den du jetzt heraufbeschworen hast, etwas hinauszögern.... !!!  

Falls du, wider Erwarten, die nächste Zeit überlebst und noch an Internet kommst kannste ja mal was von dir geben. 

Ich möchte nicht in deiner Haut stecken... hoffentlich kann ich jetzt ruhig schlafen... gute Nacht Helmut das wars dann wohl R. I. P.


----------



## sister_in_act (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

ich habe mit NEIN gestimmt.

weil:
ich lasse mich nicht zu angaben nötigen , schon aus prinzip.

hier kann sich jeder anmelden und die daten gleich mitnehmen wenn er möchte, sofern sie hier fein säuberlich alle stehen.
natürlich kann man auch auf anderen wegen dran kommen , aber ich lege ja auch nicht meine e-card mit passwort ins nächste schaufenster.


was meine angaben angeht betreffs teichs und was ich ansonsten schreibe entspricht der wahrheit ,-alles andere wäre unsinnig.aber auch nur darauf kommt es  mE auch in einem teichforum an.

nicht wo und wie ich ansonsten lebe, welche größe und gewicht ich habe oder wie gerade mein blutdruck ist.
wenn ich gewillt bin daten mitzuteilen und vor allem WEM ich sie mitteile tue ich dies aus meiner entscheidung , nicht aus zwang.

mir ists auch schnuppe wie jemand sich online nennt. ob da hans , jupp oder lieschen müller steht geht mir furnierbreit sonstwo vorbei. das ist für mich  nicht relevant, da es mir um information geht .wenn sich bekanntschaften entwickeln sollten oder gar so etwas wie freundschaften steht ja nichts dagegen , sich per PM oder Mail infos zukommen zu lassen.

erklärend möchte ich noch anfügen , daß ich noch nicht lange hier bin.

und noch was möchte ich anfügen :  anfangs meiner onlinezeit habe ich eben genau durch freizügige herausgabe meiner daten  negative erfahrung gesammelt.
ich kann keinem user hinter den nick schauen und es tummeln sich wahrlich genug irre  im www.

grüssle

ulla


----------



## Joachim (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

@Jo, Helmut
Ihr beiden nun wieder...    Der Helmut wird ziemlich sicher erstmal keine Probleme bekommen, da zumindest die Spider/Crawler nicht über die ersten 10 Beiträge hinaus lesen können.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Moin
um die Sache mal zu erweitern...

Ich persönlich fände es besser, wenn das Forum ein geschlossenes wäre.
Vielleicht mit einer Gastsparte, aber ansonsten gilt, erst anmelden, dann lesen.

Ich bin schon in einigen Foren unterwegs gewesen, immer mehr gehen zu dieser Art der Forenführung über... 
Ich find´s gut.
Vorteil: Hält viele Spinner fern, auch diverse Programme die ständig auf der Suche nach E Mailkonten und sonstigen Informationen sind, gehen leer aus.  

Man findet nicht sämtlich geschriebenen Beiträge in google wieder, und die rechtliche Seite ist auch besser abgedeckt, von wegen der Forenbetreiber ist für den Inhalt der Beiträge verantwortlich usw.


----------



## zaphod (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich fände es besser, wenn das Forum ein geschlossenes wäre.
> ... erst anmelden, dann lesen.
> Vorteil: Hält viele Spinner fern, auch diverse Programme die ständig auf der Suche nach E Mailkonten und sonstigen Informationen sind, gehen leer aus.
> ...


Mahlzeit, 
eine geschlossene Gesellschaft, interessant. Hab meinen Zivi in ner _geschlossenen Gesellschaft _absolviert - 
war oft recht lustig, sollte die "Spinner" glaub ich aber eher drinnen halten...  
Aber ernsthaft, "erst anmelden, dann lesen" hält sicher mehr Nicht-Spinner als Spinner von der Teilnahme ab. 
Ich denke, gerade wegen der in Suchmaschinen gefundenen Beiträge stoßen viele Leute erst auf dieses Forum, lesen sich ein und melden sich dann an. 
Die so gefundenen Beiträge würd ich eher als kostenfreie Werbung sehen.
Die "diversen Programme" gehen genauso leer aus, wenn man einige Regeln beachtet.


----------



## WERNER 02 (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Hi

Machste den Laden dicht, dann findet dich keine Suchmaschine.
Wirste nicht gefunden,- dann haste auch keine User. ( Es sei denn es verirrt sich mal rein zufällig einer auf die Seite.)
So einfach ist das.
Wer aber genügend Zeit und Ausdauer hat, der kann ja dicht machen und anfangen Däumchen zu drehn oder stricken lernen derweil.: 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## ra_ll_ik (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*



> Unsere Benutzer haben insgesamt 37139 Beiträge geschrieben.
> Wir haben 3011 registrierte Benutzer.
> Der neueste Benutzer ist ....
> 
> Insgesamt waren heute 236 Benutzer online: 137 registrierte, 12 versteckte und 87 Gäste.



Quelle: Mein Bogensportforum

Tja Werner, dann hat mein Bogensportforum ja wohl richtig Glück gehabt.... : 

dieses Board gibt es in dieser Form gerade mal ein Jahr  

Also kann deine Aussage nicht stimmen.


----------



## WERNER 02 (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Online seit wann ??!! (Gut, 1Jahr ist echt gut!!) Banner sowie Linktausch etc.: 
Und vor allem wie lange dauerte die Durststrecke zu Anfang ??!!

Mußt nicht antworten, denn wir kommen sowieso vom eigentlichem Thema ab.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Joachim (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

OFFTopic
@Ralf
Das mit dem dicht machen ist so ne Sache - wie hast du uns eigentlich gefunden? 
Übrigens fanden uns bisher 92% alles User per google! Und um dort vorwärts zu kommen ist dicht machen sicher nicht hilfreich, sondern eher hinderlich.
Und Viele User möchten einfach nur mal ein paar Infos - müssten sich dafür anmelden, lesen, kommen vielleicht nie wieder und dann kannst du Karteileichen verwalten... 

Wir haben ja auch nicht jedes Forum sperrangelweit offen und auch in den offenen sind meist "nur" die ersten 10 Beiträge eines Themas lesbar.


Abgesehen davon - für wen ist das Forum denn da??? 

@Ralf (nochmal)
PS. Du hast da nen keinen Fehler:
"Warning: Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in /www/htdocs/v097851/board/links.php on line 689"
Wenn man auf "Links" klickt ...


----------



## ra_ll_ik (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Moin
Finden ist gut gesagt. Ich habe meine HP nie in Google bekanntegegeben... wie kommt´s da hin?
Ebenso findet Google das Bogensportforum, obwohl es geschlossen ist.

Das wäre hier nicht anders. Aber es war ja auch nur eine Idee, dich ich persönlich nicht schlecht finde.



> ... für wen ist das Forum denn da???



Tja, ich denke ein Forum lebt von seinen Mitgliedern, nicht von den Gästen...  

Zu dem Fehler, nicht das das falsch verstanden wird, es ist nicht mein Forum, ich bin nur Mitglied, der Fehler verweist noch auf einen Ausweichserver.
Das Ursprungsboard wurde geschlossen. Dann ein Ausweg gesucht, siehe Fehlereintrag, dann eine neue Lösung gefunden und da sind wir jetzt.


----------



## Conny (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Hallo,
nochmals off topic. Mir glaubt ja keiner, obwohl Fachleute wie Jo-Hamburg es auch sagen. Jeder hinterläßt im Netz eine Datenautobahn! Und die wird bleiben und nicht gelöscht werden!  Gebt doch mal Euren Namen bei Google ein und staunt!
Es ist eine Sache zu sagen, ich weiß das und kümmerer mich nicht darum und eine völlig andere, diese Tatsache zu bestreiten und daraus keine Gefahren zu erkennen. Aber das ist ein weites Feld und viele Interessen und viel Geld stehen dahinter.

Aber jetzt hat sich wenigstens der Umgangston normalisiert


----------



## katja (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> Gebt doch mal Euren Namen bei Google ein und staunt!




hallo conny!

hab ich gerade versucht und siehe da: es gibt zwar wohl noch einige, die so heißen wie ich, aber das bin nicht ich 

somit hab ich (ausnahmsweise?) noch keine spuren im www hinterlassen!


----------



## ra_ll_ik (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Doch Katja, auch du bist da.
Gebe einfach mal in Google Katja Teich ein.
Der fünfte Eintrag von oben ist der deines Geburstages hier in diesem Forum.
Deshalb wäre ich für ein geschlossenes Forum. Dann gäbe es das nicht.....


----------



## WERNER 02 (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Hi Katja

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&i...er+am+teich&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=lr=lang_de   

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Thomas_H (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Cool Werner


----------



## Arigato (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Ein geschlossenes Forum ( Board ) bedeuted nicht das gewisse Ergebnisse nicht bei Goggle auftauchen.
Jeder Beitrag in einen Board, ob geschlossen oder nicht, kann über kurz oder lang bei Google auftauchen.
Das einzigste was passieren würde wenn jemand den Google link anklickt und das Board geschlossen wäre so würde die lapidare Meldung erscheinen das er kein regestrierter User ist und sich anmelden muss.
Das kann er natürlich machen und dann eh alles lesen.

Meine persönliche Meinung ist das man im www sehr vorsichtig mit persönlichen Daten umgehen sollte. Ich würde in keinen Board der Welt ( und ich bin in einigen, die haben aber nichts mit Teichen zu tun ) meine Daten preisgeben, dieses kann man gerne per PN machen aber nicht öffentlich im www.
Ich muss leider immer wieder den Kopf schütteln wie leichtfertig viele User Ihre realen Namen als Nick benutzen und sogar im Profil die richtige Adresse angeben. 
Ich hatte mal als Gast ein Zahnforum besucht und bin lang hingeschlagen, die haben fast alle Ihre realen Namen und Daten hinterlegt gehabt.
Mir ist das ja egal aber es gibt auch genug Idioten im www  
Das meine ich nicht auf die User bezogen sondern auf irgendwelche Irren die mit allen möglichen Daten gerne erst mal losgehen.

Gruss
Arigato


----------



## katja (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Doch Katja, auch du bist da.
> Gebe einfach mal in Google Katja Teich ein.
> Der fünfte Eintrag von oben ist der deines Geburstages hier in diesem Forum.
> Deshalb wäre ich für ein geschlossenes Forum. Dann gäbe es das nicht.....





oje, das ist ja fürchterlich!!!  

ja und jetzt???

das sind ja "sachen" von mir, die eben hier mit diesem forum zu tun haben, da kann man ja nix mit anfangen!

ich warte zum beispiel immer noch auf den anruf von zaphod, der ja meinte anhand von den hier angegebenen daten alles persönliche rauszufinden


----------



## Thomas_H (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Jetzt wollte ich Zaphod gerde helfen und Katja hat ihre Emailadresse nicht angegeben


----------



## katja (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wollte ich Zaphod gerde helfen und Katja hat ihre Emailadresse nicht angegeben





der thomas wieder!!  



aber das meine ich ja letztlich.

wenn man völlig unbedarft im www unterwegs ist, sich hier und dort anmeldet, natürlich mit "echtem" vollständigem namen, am besten noch überall seine e-mail-adresse und die postadresse angibt, bilder von seinen kindern zeigt etc, geb ich euch recht, dass da ein paar spinner auf den plan gerufen werden könnten.

aber man muss halt unterscheiden und darf nicht überall den großen spionage-angriff vermuten. 

mit den von mir hier gemachten angaben, dürfte eigentliche niemand irgendwelchen blödsinn anstellen können.
das meinte auch holger mit dem spruch: man muss die kirche mal im dorf lassen!


----------



## zaphod (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> ich warte zum beispiel immer noch auf den anruf von zaphod, der ja meinte anhand von den hier angegebenen daten alles persönliche rauszufinden


Hi Katja, 
na dann viel Spaß beim Warten... 
Ich bin kein Datensammler, habe auch keinerlei Interesse daran, da solche Infos für mich wertlos sind. 
Es haben sich ja schon andere erfolglos die Mühe gemacht, Deine Spuren zu finden - ist doch schön, dass es bei Dir nicht so einfach ist, oder? 
(Es gäbe da zwar noch einige andere Wege, mit denen ich mich in keinster Weise auskenne und mich ausdrücklich davon distanzieren möchte, da sie zurecht strafbar sind, aber ich erinnere mich dunkel, irgendwo mal gehört zu haben, dass es theoretisch möglich wäre, Deine IP-Adresse auszulesen und über diverse Progrämmchen und Skripte, die sich z.B. Sniffer oder so ähnlich nennen Deine Ports oder wie das heißt zu scannen um so trotz installierter (aber dämlicher) Software-Firewall einen offenen Port zu finden, über den dann Zugriff auf Deinen Rechner möglich wäre - wie gesagt: ich habe zwar Null Ahnung, wie das gehen soll und lasse die Finger von sowas, aber möglich scheint es ja zu sein...)

Aber dass Du keine offensichtlich zusammenhängenden Spuren im Netz hinterlässt, ist schon arg verdächtig - vielleicht sollte ich lieber mal bei meinem Freund Schäuble anrufen? Der hat die besseren Werkzeuge (und bald auch die Lizenz) zum Datenklau und ist schon ganz gierig auf das nächste Datenhäuflein...  

Wie wäre es, jetzt wieder zurück zur PLZ-Umfrage zu kommen?


----------



## katja (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es, jetzt wieder zurück zur PLZ-Umfrage zu kommen?




hab schon abgestimmt 

und meinen standpunkt diesbezüglich erläutert 

die nächsten bitte!


----------



## Kolja (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Hallo,

ich habe mit "nein" gestimmt. Das sollte doch wohl jedem selbst überlassen sein, wie er mit seinen persönlichen Daten umgeht. Wenn ich mich irgendwo anmelden möchte und finde Pflichteingaben vor, die ich nicht machen möchte, so melde ich mich dort auch nicht an. Das finde ich abschreckend. 

Ich diskutiere hier mit meinen Kindern viel über persönliche Angaben, die sie im www machen sollten bzw. lassen sollten. Da können doch alle nicht vorsichtig genug sein.

Zur Aussagekraft von PLZ und Klimabedingungen. Also ich kann von einer Postleitzahl nicht ohne weiteres auf die klimatischen Bedingungen schließen. Bei uns gibt es im Mittelgebirge schon auf kleinem Raum große klimatische Unterschiede. Wenn es so auf's Klima ankommt, würde doch eine einfache Nachfrage genügen.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Hi,

genau... möchte nochmal daran erinnern, daß es hier um

Profilfelder  und nicht um   Profilneurosen    geht....


----------



## Digicat (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Servus Jo



			
				Jo-Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> @ digicat: Hi Helmut, ich widme dir noch eben schnell einen Nachruf. Warst ein netter Kumpel. Schade daß dies nun dein letzter Beitrag war....
> 
> ...



Ich bin im Moment so mit Abwehrmaßnahmen beschäftigt, daß ich dir erst heute antworten kann.

Vor lauter Hilfeschreie höre ich bald nichts mehr. De Briefkasten quillt über, das Telefon klingelt andauernd, der E-Mailbriefkasten beim Proxi streikt schon, und, und ......

Ich kann euch sagen, da gehts rund  

Aber auch nur weil die Pflasterer am werken sind und die Terrasse und die Wege rund ums Haus bearbeiten.

Also alles paletti  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Tscha Helmut,

wie ich befürchtet habe:



> Aber auch nur weil die Pflasterer am werken sind und die Terrasse und die Wege rund ums Haus bearbeiten.



Du fällst natürlich drauf rein. Wer sagt dir denn, daß die Pflasterer pflastern ??  Lass dir von einem Fachmann  sagen, daß diss genausogut Leute vom KGB, CIA oder sogar von der Mafia sein können. Wer sagt denn, daß die nicht vielleicht jetzt sogar schon eine U-Bahn bis vor deine Tür bauen ??

Dann haben es die Agenten viel einfacher und brauchen nicht mit dem Auto kommen. Ich gehe immer vom schlimmsten aus....

Denk an die Würstchenbude :schizo

Nachtrag:... und was lese ich da eben für einen Thread ???  Tastaturprobleme Computer und so. .. Nachtigall.. ich hör dir trapsen !! Helmut wach auf ..


----------



## Digicat (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zu den Profilfeldern*

Servus Jo

Jetzt wo du es schreibst, genau von dem Zeitpunkt weg, wo ich mich ausgezogen habe, sind die Probs mit der Tastatur aufgetreten :  

Die Pflasterer (Agenten) buddeln ja auch einen geheimen Eingang in den Keller unter der Terrasse   > ich fragte sie letztens warum sie so tief graben :beeten: 

Der Briefkasten war auch wieder bummvoll und sogar eine Plastiksackerl (Tüte) mit Hilferufen stand daneben :crazy: 



> Denk an die Würstchenbude



Steht schon vor der Tür, nur keinen Würstelmann hae ich noch nicht.

JOOOOO, MACHST DU MIR DEN WÜRSTELMANN UND BRINGST AUCH NOCH DEIN SELBSTGEBRAUTES BIER MIT  

Schick mir einen Brief auf einen mehr oder weniger kommt auch nicht an  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------

